# external parasites (worms) a problem (please help)



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

I posted a few weeks ago about external parasites, what I thought might be horsehair worms. I have now ruled that out, because I got a good look at them without a host.

So I QT'd the infected fish they seemed to get a little better with clout and then died a week or so later. But I left the QT tank empty. Then I forgot about it figuring I eliminated the problem, in the main tank (I treated both my 90G and my 30G qt) Now I have some rummynoses with the same problem. I was going to isolate them but hen I noticed the Qt tank I could see little tube like shells (not really shells, but I don't kno whow else to decribe them) all over the QT tank. So I took a closer look, I'm pretty sure they are worm carcasses, on even closer inspection I could see the actual worms. There is a great deal in the QT tank and I havent had fish in it for a good 2 weeks. Maybe theyre feeding off the algea.... or themselves (shudder)

I snapped the best photo I possibly could focus on.










It is just above and to the right of my index finger. The other image is the carcass's taken from another spot of the exact photo, just for a reference point.

I don't really know how to treat it. The stuff that was supposed to work didn't (clout) Is there something else. I can't even seem to identify it. Its not in any of the common fish disease columns of the treatment sites. I'm positive it isn't a fluke, and I'm 99.99% its a worm of some sort

Please help


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

worms aren't necessarily parasites.. Just leave the tank running fishless & snail-less for a month.. Any parasites would die off.

If it's just a qt tank, you can tear it down and not use it for a month. it'll have the same effect.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

But they are attached to a fish atm. The problem originated in my 90G, and was transfered to the QT from sick fish. Now I can actually see them in the QT, not attached to fish, but they are the same thing that are attached to the 3 silvertips that died, and the now rummynose that has them. Not really worried about the QT, its the 90G that I know has them, but I just can't see them.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

ah, I see.
So what's the question?
try a salt bath to get rid of external parasites.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Lol yeah I guess I didn't ask a question. But yeah, you answered it for me. (how do I get rid of them?) As I said I used clout but it definitely wasn't effective. 

Salt bath would probably be effective. I will try that. If I can only catch that little @#$% rummynose, lol

I have been told on other forums my fish deaths may have been from the clout itself. So I'm not sure where I'm at. I put some salt in with my 90G Its a fairly low dosage so my plants shouldn't be harmed. As I used salt a few years ago to treat ich and used a higher concentration.

Anyone have expierience treating parasites or worms? Im worried about my fish. Not sure what to use


----------

